# how to mount a amp to carpet without screws



## fatboyracing (Oct 8, 2008)

I am looking for advice on how to mount a small amp over a carpeted area without screws.

A module is under the area that can't be moved.

I have thought of one idea slicing the carpet a inch from each side of the amp and zip tying it down

Any other ideas would be great


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Chunk of rubber mat underneath carpet but on top of module? Or is carpet tight?


----------



## fatboyracing (Oct 8, 2008)

tight


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

I've always had good luck with velcro. Get the good heavy duty 3M stuff. Automotive carpet is pretty much the perfect velcro loop material. Eventually it seems the longer the velcro stays in place and car vibrations work the velcro it grabs very hard and really stays put.


----------



## Firewall (Sep 29, 2009)

Velcro worked for me just fine


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Something like this from Graingers--

VELCRO USA/VELCRO Velcro,Gray,1x4 In,PK 5 - Hook and Loop Fasteners - 6PXV8|90800 - Grainger Industrial Supply


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

This isn't in an area where someone could be injured if there was ever an accident I hope...


----------



## NoAudioFile (Aug 6, 2013)

3m double sided tape


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

mmiller said:


> This isn't in an area where someone could be injured if there was ever an accident I hope...


xxxx2


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

mmiller said:


> This isn't in an area where someone could be injured if there was ever an accident I hope...


Implying 60+ square inches of contact area for industrial strength Velcro is somehow inferior or less safe than 4 screws into some weak MDF?


----------



## Gilroy (Mar 31, 2007)

I have a similar issue because of need to access the spare tire. This is what I'm trying: 

I have countersunk several small carpet nails into a 1/2 piece of mdf, which gives me roughly a 1/4" of the nail sticking through, out of the bottom, of the mdf. Basically little spikes to dig into and grab the carpet. The carpet nails are quite tapered so they are much stronger in shear than tacks or straight nails would be, but very sharp at the tip so the pressure is through the roof. 

So far, so good. It's in the trunk so very little chance of any damaging a person.


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

strakele said:


> Implying 60+ square inches of contact area for industrial strength Velcro is somehow inferior or less safe than 4 screws into some weak MDF?


I'd say they're both inferior to mounting it properly.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

strakele said:


> Implying 60+ square inches of contact area for industrial strength Velcro is somehow inferior or less safe than 4 screws into some weak MDF?


I don't see anything in this thread about him using 60 square inches of IDUSTRIAL strength Velcro.

I never mentions anything about using WEAK Mdf either. What do you do weld your amps to the cars chassis??

I'll go through your build log so I can understand how to properly mount an amplifier.


----------



## Gilroy (Mar 31, 2007)

brianhj said:


> I'd say they're both inferior to mounting it properly.


Clearly. But he's looking for an alternative, so that's what we're giving him.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

mmiller said:


> I don't see anything in this thread about him using 60 square inches of IDUSTRIAL strength Velcro.
> 
> I never mentions anything about using WEAK Mdf either. What do you do weld your amps to the cars chassis??
> 
> I'll go through your build log so I can understand how to properly mount an amplifier.


They're both a fine solution. That was my point. Your post saying how you hope it's not in a place where someone could be injured in an accident seemed to imply that you thought velcro was a less safe alternative to the 'typical' method of screwing an amp to an MDF rack at each of the corners, which I don't believe is the case.

My amps are mounted with screws and I've used velcro for processors, line drivers, and crossovers that were mounted in areas that I couldn't screw into. Never had a problem with either. If anything the velcro is more serviceable because you don't need a tool to install/remove and you don't have to worry about screws/holes stripping out.

I have friends with welded amp racks bolted to the car...


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

If you'd like to consider me a FRIEND I've done a few of the said metal amps racks bolted to the car. I'm going to be doing one in my Impala, it's about the only time I get to use my Mig welder these days. Other than some exhaust work on some or my friends stuff.

I was trying to come along as being callous towards you, but I've seen people, even some people I know do some really piss poor, and extremely dangerous crap.

I have a buddy of my that had 4-12's in a PoS MDF box, with a couple of amps mounted onto the top. He should've carried a fire extinguisher just to put out the fire from the wiring he did to the amps. Point being that this was in the back of an SUV, without being secured to the vehicle at all.

The Enclosure weighed at least 100lbs, so basically he has a 100lbs projectile in his vehicle. In the event if a collision/rollover it's a sure bet it's not staying in the back. 

So why I said what I did earlier is because some people think they can just mount amp or other piece of equipment without securing it to the vehicle at all, I don't want to hear of someone getting injured because they've been hit by something they've just thrown into a vehicle and figure it's ok to not secure it to anything.


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Guess we both took each other too seriously lol.

You're definitely right - some people do some seriously dangerous stuff.

As long as proper care is taken to secure everything, there are several safe ways to do it. Just throwing crap in the car without any thought is certainly not one of them.


----------

